# Homemade Sesame Chicken



## Jessica_Morris (Apr 14, 2013)

*Home-made Sesame Chicken *
*Chicken 
*3-4 boneless chicken breasts 
salt & pepper 
1 cup cornstarch 
2 eggs, beaten 
1/4 cup canola oil 

*Sweet & Sour Sauce 
*3/4 cup sugar 
4 tbsp ketchup 
1/2 cup vinegar 
1 tbsp soy sauce 
1 tsp garlic salt 

Preheat the oven to 325 degrees. Rinse your chicken breast in water and then cut them into cubes (I normally use chicken tenders and chop them into smaller pieces) Season with salt and pepper to taste. Dip chicken into cornstarch to coat then dip into the eggs. Heat 1/4 cup oil in a large skillet and cook your chicken until browned but not cooked through. Place the chicken in a 9x13 greased baking dish. Mix all of your sauce ingredients in a bowl with a whisk and then pour evenly over the chicken. Bake for one hour an during the baking process you will need to turn the chicken every 15 minutes. 
​


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great, Jessica!  Where's the sesame?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds really nice, but I was wondering if browning the chicken and then cooking for an hour in the oven is a bit too much cooking for small pieces of chicken?

Does anyone else think that?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2013)

Jessica that sounds great!

I make a dipping sauce similar to the one you use.

Try dropping the sugar and use 1/2 to 3/4 cup of jam.

I am not sure of the exact amount because I just keep fiddling and tasting until I get the flavor I am after!  

Try using apricot, peach, pineapple or even orange marmalade.

It is fun to experiment and it helps clean out the refrigerator.


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Apr 15, 2013)

I normally don't cook it for an hour.  Normally I only cook it until it thickens up (Usually about 20-25 minutes) because I usually cook it all the way through when I'm browning it. 

I don't like sesame seeds so I don't normally put them on it. But you can definitely add them to yours.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2013)

Jessica_Morris said:


> I normally don't cook it for an hour.  Normally I only cook it until it thickens up (Usually about 20-25 minutes) because I usually cook it all the way through when I'm browning it.
> 
> I don't like sesame seeds so I don't normally put them on it. But you can definitely add them to yours.



Hi, Jessica. Usually when we post recipes, we write what we do since we know that works. If this is not your own recipe, you might want to review the rules on posting recipes.

Also, I think the question about sesame was because the recipe name is Sesame Chicken,  but there's no sesame in it. It sounds like Sweet and Sour Chicken instead.


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Apr 15, 2013)

The reason I posted this recipe is because someone in a post asked me to post the recipe for this since I had said it was good.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 15, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds really nice, but I was wondering if browning the chicken and then cooking for an hour in the oven is a bit too much cooking for small pieces of chicken?
> 
> Does anyone else think that?




Yes.

She said cut the chicken into cups but I think she probably means cubes.  With pieces that small baking for an hour is way too long.  You could roast a whole chicken in an hour.

Also can't figure out why it's called sesame chicken.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 15, 2013)

Jessica_Morris said:


> The reason I posted this recipe is because someone in a post asked me to post the recipe for this since I had said it was good.



Well, that's fine, but it seems to be a combination of an original recipe and your modifications, and the combo doesn't seem as though it would work (i.e., the chicken pieces would be overcooked), nor is it "Sesame Chicken" if there's no sesame in it  I'm guessing with the original recipe, the chicken breasts are left whole, which would explain roasting them for an hour (which would still be too long, imo).

We're just trying to clarify things, so if people go to make the recipe, it will work for them.


----------



## MrsLMB (Apr 15, 2013)

Jessica_Morris said:


> *Home-made Sesame Chicken *
> 
> *Chicken *
> 3-4 boneless chicken breasts
> ...


 
Drool !!!!

That looks sooooo good .. I have to make this ... and soon.  OMG .. it looks perfect .. can't wait to try it .. thanks so much for sharing !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks very tasty!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Apr 19, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Yes.
> 
> She said cut the chicken into cups but I think she probably means cubes.  With pieces that small baking for an hour is way too long.  You could roast a whole chicken in an hour.
> 
> Also can't figure out why it's called sesame chicken.



Yes, I too thought it must be cubes


----------

